# New puppy



## Jeremy White (Sep 23, 2016)

So I just got my new puppy. Hoping she turns out to be a good candidate for APPDA. 
She's from a more serious breeding than my male. Who's maturing into quite the dog.
Introducing Sasha:


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Super cute. Thanks for sharing. Pretty coloring. Congrats!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like you've got yourself a nice sable pup. 

What are her lines?

Looking forward to seeing your progress with her.


----------



## Jeremy White (Sep 23, 2016)

Bob Scott said:


> Looks like you've got yourself a nice sable pup.
> 
> What are her lines?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your progress with her.


Mostly Czech/DDR. Her breeding isn't so much sport. Not a prey monster. Dam and sire are high in defense drive. Hopefully she will be similar to her dam


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like a winner for a good dog.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats on your new pup! How old is she?


----------



## Jeremy White (Sep 23, 2016)

Nicole Stark said:


> Congrats on your new pup! How old is she?


She's 10 weeks. She's ​been here for a week now. Super confident.


----------

